# recondition seals?



## bcvwmk1 (Oct 28, 2002)

Is there a way to recondition seals? I am wanting to use the same seals, too expensive to buy new ones. Any ideas?


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: recondition seals? (bcvwmk1)*

I've heard baby oil will condition/preserve them but REconditioning would depend on how bad they are. I mean, are they crumbling? Tears? 
I'm still a little curious about how baby oil would affect my seals (since they are so hard to replace).


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: recondition seals? (4Rings)*

well if your seal are still in 1pc what you could do is wash them with water and a mild soap them wipen down with some babyoil. the baby oil will make the rubber seal swell and create a better sealing area. you could also use vaseline.
does it works ? yes sir it works, at least for me it did. i fixed the hatch seal on my 81 rabbit, just saved me $50.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: recondition seals? (hotshotz16v)*

But Vaseline is petroleum-based. It supposedly will deteriorate the rubber.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: recondition seals? (4Rings)*

well then what about the baby oil? that works correct?


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: recondition seals? (Colovion)*

I'm not sure if baby oil contains petroleum (maybe it's made out of babys, I don't know). I have to assume it's safer than vaseline (which I've always heard is terrible to put on rubber).


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: recondition seals? (4Rings)*

Also, Zymol carries a seal conditioner that I use on my all my cars. Seems to work well.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: recondition seals? (4Rings)*

nice, thanks a lot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: recondition seals? (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Also, Zymol carries a seal conditioner that I use on my all my cars. Seems to work well.[HR][/HR]​That's what I was going to say







. The product is called, oddly enough, Seal. It is a gycerine-based product, so it won't deteriorate the rubber. It works by swelling the rubber also. 
Another great product I've found for keeping newer seals in good condition is 303 Protectant. It's also non-petroleum, and it offers great protection from UV damage. It also leaves a natural finish, not greasy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif like some "protectants".
Bryan


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: recondition seals? (bcvwmk1)*

buy new seals.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: recondition seals? (motoboy145)*

In a perfect world that would be possible. However this isn't and sometimes they aren't available.


----------

